# Nicolai feiert 18ten Geburtstag!



## Elfriede (18. August 2013)

Moinsen,

würde mich freuen, wenn die Geburtstagsgäste wieder viele Fotos machen konnten und wir diese mit ausgiebigen Kommentaren hier sammeln und diskutieren könnten. Habe es selbst leider zeitlich nicht geschafft nach Lübbrechtsen zu Pilgern.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Lukas2046 (18. August 2013)

Es gibt bestimmt bessere Fotos, aber hier mal ein paar Bilder. Mehr in meinem Album:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (18. August 2013)

schneidis argon ist einfach so geil


----------



## Elfriede (18. August 2013)

"Bitte nicht berühren!" Wie soll man denn seine Fettfinger unter Kontrolle halten, wenn da solche Hammergeräte aufgereiht sind?


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2013)

mehr bitte!


----------



## oxysept (18. August 2013)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse, entstanden bei einer geführten Tour im Külf:


----------



## wildbiker (18. August 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schneidis argon ist einfach so geil



auch Marcos Argon AM Pinion Bike ist geil....


----------



## tommi101 (18. August 2013)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt bessere Fotos, aber hier mal ein paar Bilder. Mehr in meinem Album:



Bei dem Helius TB29 konnte man sich tatsächlich Augenkrebs holen. Das war der original RAL-Ton von Rettungswagen...sehr sehr leuchtend, aber mit den dunkelblauen Elox-Teilen irgendwie geil. Dieses shocking-orange und das neon-gün von Vinc`ION16 in EINEM Bike....das wäre mal ein gewagtes Experiment 

Ziemlich cool fand ich auch das neue Argon Fat. Hatte leider keine Cam dabei Hat davon jemand Bilder gemacht?
Der Rahmen war wohl raw und wurde in einem grellen lime-grün "lasiert".
Mit roten Rahmen Decals und roten Elox-Teilen einfach nur Hammer.
Bin gespannt ob das zukünftig in Serie kommen wird


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/j8/9h/j89h0kfbl6a6/large_ArgonFAT.jpg?0


----------



## franky-biking (18. August 2013)

Jemand nen Bild vom Argon TB 29 gemacht?


----------



## Timmy35 (18. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (18. August 2013)

Was ist enn das für eine Farbe? Sieht ja fast aus wie eine Lasur.


----------



## Timmy35 (18. August 2013)

Ja, ist wie eine lasur. Kommt auf den bildern schlecht rüber. Die schweissnähte bleiben jedenfalls super sichtbar


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Jemand nen Bild vom Argon TB 29 gemacht?



genau das interessiert mich auch brennend!


----------



## Xiper (18. August 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2013)

Einfach Hammer bikes.

schade das ich nicht konnte, wäre zu gern auf Würstchen, Bier und Bikes vorbeigekommen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. August 2013)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt bessere Fotos, aber hier mal ein paar Bilder. Mehr in meinem Album:



Wenn ich die Hecks auf Bild 1,2 und 3 vergleiche besteht bei den Herren Fräspotential 

Ansonsten tolle Bilder und jam jam das Argon FAT und das Getriebe Argon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (19. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Was ist enn das für eine Farbe? Sieht ja fast aus wie eine Lasur.



Sollte mit jedem Farbton machbar sein. Daniel hat den Rahmen nur mit einer ganz dünnen Farbschicht Pulver überzogen. Das Ergebnis ist wunderschön! Sollte man sich mal in echt ansehen.


----------



## raschaa (19. August 2013)

jo, stimmt, das sah echt lecker aus, die alu struktur hat voll "durchgeshimmert"...


----------



## trailterror (19. August 2013)

Wurden denn gar keine details zum kommenden ion 16 650b ausgeplaudert?


----------



## Harvester (19. August 2013)

Zur Farbe des Fat: Das ist Signalgelb (also wie beim Textmarker) gepulvert, bei dem die Grundierung "vergessen" wurde. Als Ergebnis sieht man die Alustruktur durchscheinen.


----------



## raschaa (19. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wurden denn gar keine details zum kommenden ion 16 650b ausgeplaudert?



Nööö, ist wohl, jedenfalls was die "öffentlichkeit" betrifft, noch nicht spruchreif genug. das kalle schon dabei ist geo-daten zu manipulieren und pixels im CAD zu schubsen kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen...


----------



## trailterror (19. August 2013)

Es wär echt zu schön wenns 26' und 27,5' kompatibel wär 
Glauben tu ich aber irgendwie net dran


----------



## raschaa (19. August 2013)

In anbetracht der tatsache, dass schwalbe angekündigt hat in 2 jahren die produktion von 26" reifen einzustellen...


----------



## CrunchRyder (19. August 2013)

Daniel Jahn hat erzählt, dass er ein Ion 16 mit 27,5"-Laufrädern fährt, und, obwohl kein Fan der neuen Laufräder, ziemlich überzeugt ist. 

Am Rande zur Diskussion um Laufradgrößen: Kalle stand zusammen mit Marco Hösel und Schneidi auf dem Hof, als ich ihn direkt ansprach warum Nicolai konsequent bei allen Bikes aus der den DHlern auf 27,5" umstellt. Er meinte, man holt sich ausschließlich Vorteile ohne Nachteile ins Haus. Das Überrollverhalten ist deutlich besser, Wendigkeit, Steifigkeit der Laufräder und Auswahl an Komponenten ist unmerklich schlechter bzw. das Angebot an Teilen wird immer besser. Marco erzählte von seinem Trial-Videodreh, wo er mit einem Helius in 27,5" unterwegs war, nd erst einen Unterschied feststellte, als er wieder aus 26" unterwegs war. Das sei nämlich deutlich mehr in Löcher gestolpert und schlechter über Hindernisse gerollt. Schneidi erzählet ähnliches.

Ich für meinen Teil bin im Külf ein Helius AC (?) gefahre (das rote in S) und war eher damit beschäftigt, den anderen zu folgen als mich über die Laufradgröße zu wundern. Das Bike ist gut gerollt, war agil und hat sich rundherum gut angefühlt. Das "ungutste Gefühl" kam wohl vom Hans Dampf am Vorderrad, der im vergleich zu meinem Baron BCC mal so garkeinen Grip hatte. 

Ansonsten: Hausmesse ist jedes mal wieder geil. Tolles Firma, schöens Spielzeug und viele nette Menschen. 

Gruß vom immer-noch-nicht-Nicolaifahrer aus Hildesheim


----------



## trailterror (19. August 2013)

Danke für die schilderung 

Mal schaun wie lang die kettenstreben werden


----------



## hoschi2007 (19. August 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Getriebe in dem Getriebe-Downhiller mit Gates-Antrieb?
Gibts da etwas genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2013)

Effigear
effigear.com


----------



## Dutshlander (19. August 2013)

Yess, hat 9 gänge.
Zitat
[FONT="]_Hello,
Falcon and squirrel are ready to purchase. You will find in attachement all detail about frames and options (we apologize it's in french)
The "kit builder" will be online very soon, you will be able to setup your kit with options components and it will give you price and weight. As soon as you have defined your perfect kit you can order directly from the "kit builder".
Base kit is 3900 (Fr VAT incl.) include : frame, 9 speeds gearbox, shifter, cranks chaine transmission, rear hub.
Regards,
David_

 [/FONT]
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wildbiker (19. August 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/72429416"]Marco Hösel am Felsenmeer (sea of rocks) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Stevensf9 (20. August 2013)

Ach, DAFÜR braucht man also ein Nicolai!


----------



## xMARTINx (20. August 2013)

Schade das ich nicht konnte...

Ist das wirklich nicolais ernst das es kein 26" Downhiller mehr gibt????
Schade denn ich werde diesen Trend nicht mitgehen und irgendwann wohl was anderes nach dem Ion fahren müssen. Hatte mich gefreut das irgendwann mal nen Nachfolger ins Haus kommt


----------



## raschaa (20. August 2013)

die frage wäre, was gibt es dann noch anderes und von wem? und vor allem was für reifen in 26" noch auf dem markt sind....


----------



## der-gute (20. August 2013)

Ich bin verliebt in den Getriebedownhiller...!


----------



## stuk (20. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es wär echt zu schön wenns 26' und 27,5' kompatibel wär
> Glauben tu ich aber irgendwie net dran



bei den (fehlerhaften) 26ern, wo das 26er kaum reinpaßt, weil die Seitenwand der Reifen am Hinterbau schleifen, könnte man ein 27.5er ausprobieren.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. August 2013)

@raschaa
Na wirklich viel 650b gibt's ja noch nicht, die großen fahren nahezu alle 26zoll im Weltcup und für 2014 sind es nur wenige die auf groß setzen, ich meine nicolai kann auch schneller auf sowas reagieren, während specialized noch testet stellt nicolai nen fertiges Rad vor. 
Ich frage mich halt wozu, weil man besser über Steine und Wurzeln kommt? Dann sollten wir nicht downhill fahren wenn uns die Hindernisse stören...schade das nicolai da so dem Trend hinterher rennt, ein 26zoll Ion sollte es weiterhin geben,meine Meinung.

Und auch wenn das Ion erst leichter und schlanker ist hat es mir vorher besser gefallen glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. August 2013)

du, grundsätzlich bin ich voll bei dir, aber über kurz oder lang (wahrscheinlich eher kurz) wird es keine nennenswerte alternativen in 26" geben. warten wirs ab, doch ich denke es werden nächstes jahr mehr auf 650 im DH-WC unterwegs sein als uns lieb ist...


----------



## berkel (20. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt wozu, weil man besser über Steine und Wurzeln kommt? Dann sollten wir nicht downhill fahren wenn uns die Hindernisse stören...


Dann könnte man sich auch fragen wozu man 200mm FW braucht bzw. überhaupt eine Federung. Zudem haben größere Laufräder noch andere Vorteile als nur besseres Überrollverhalten.
Da ich am "Tourenbike" 29" fahre wird mein nächstes DH-/Parkbike eher 650b als 26" werden.


----------



## trailterror (20. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> [MENTION=7859]
> 
> Ich frage mich halt wozu



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-mu1PzFxXz48/T-hACN2OvkI/AAAAAAAADMg/qyAiAvavb1g/s1600/bag_of_money.png


----------



## xMARTINx (20. August 2013)

Genau mein Gedanke ð
 @berkel
Mit grÃ¶Ãeren LaufrÃ¤dern fÃ¤hrst doch dann auch nicht weniger Federweg...also wozu ð

Das ist mehr Marketing als alles andere, hÃ¤tten wir im Weltcup nicht Strecken die immer lascher werden u d mehr wie Andorra, schladming oder Champery wÃ¼rde nie einer Ã¼ber grÃ¶Ãere LaufrÃ¤der nachdenken...
Klar lÃ¤sst sich so ne Menge Kohle machen, alle brauchen neue Rahmen, neue Gabeln und komplette LaufrÃ¤der....mmmmmh nÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶ð


----------



## trailterror (20. August 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> die frage wäre, was gibt es dann noch anderes und von wem? und vor allem was für reifen in 26" noch auf dem markt sind....



Wobei Rose mit dem skyfire, Banshee mit dem darkside und cube mit dem fritzz 180 3 neue Freerider in den startlöchern stehen.
26' scheint also doch noch nicht so tot wie manche behaupten (wollen).
Vielleicht behalten die 26er im (Enduro)-FR-DH die vormachtstellung


----------



## Dutshlander (20. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wobei Rose mit dem skyfire, Banshee mit dem darkside und cube mit dem fritzz 180 3 neue Freerider in den startlöchern stehen.
> 26' scheint also doch noch nicht so tot wie manche behaupten (wollen).
> Vielleicht behalten die 26er im (Enduro)-FR-DH die vormachtstellung


 könnte ich mich gut vorstellen.


 _das Laufrad wurde auch Totgesagt und wird doch noch von viele hersteller angeboten_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (20. August 2013)

Schon erstaunlich welche Eigendynamik eine andere Laufradgröße entwickelt. Ich dachte tatsächlich an einen Aprilscherz als ich das erste mal von 27,5" hörte.
Nun will keiner vom Trend abgehängt werden und die Hersteller überbieten sich in Ankündigungen und Vorstellungen- egal wie unsinnig das Ganze ist.

Von Nicolai sind schöne Sachen dabei für 2014. Helius TB, ION 15 gefallen mir.
Das ION DH eher weniger. Erinnert mich an Liteville mit dem dicken Unterrohr. Die Dellenresistenz hab ich bei Nicolai immer als Vorteil empfunden.

Ewas inkonsequent, daß gerade im Kernsegment Enduro vorerst kein 650B dabei ist, aber bereits das Aussterben der 26"er angekündigt wird.

Und natürlich fehlt im Programm ein Freerider in Tradition des Helius ST, AFR, ION 18. Gerne etwas schlanker und weniger Federweg als die Vorgenannten aber mit Option auf "dicke" Gabeln.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (20. August 2013)

Ist denn das optisch dickere rohr dünnwändiger geworden?

Ich denk N ist auf jeden Fall mainstreamiger geworden....


----------



## US. (20. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist denn das optisch dickere rohr dünnwändiger geworden?



Klar, sonst würde man es ja nicht machen.


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## raschaa (20. August 2013)

naja, beim "klopftest" kam es mir jedenfalls nicht dünn vor, auf gar kein fall so wie Lville... das gewicht wurde definitiv woanders gespart. die schwinge ist quasi eine verstärkte Ion16 schwinge, der tretlagerbereich hat nicht mehr diese massive "box" mit den streben, auch die elendig langen gussets vom steuerrohr zur dämpferaufnahme fallen weg.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. August 2013)

Auf jeden fall ist der Rahmen in der Produktion günstiger geworden da ja ordentlich Fräsarbeit wegfällt und leider ist dieses "ein nicolai erkennt man von weiten" auch dahin, immernoch ein schöner Rahmen aber leider austauschbarer als früher, schade drum


----------



## Xiper (20. August 2013)

Günstiger in der Produktion? Hast du dir den Rahmen genau angeschaut? Die Teile sind teilweise schon echt komplex. Die Teile sind viel detaillierter und entfernen sich immer mehr von 2,5D zu echten 3D Formen. Hast du dir den Umlenkhebel reingezogen? oder das Tretlager? ... schau dir den Rahmen einfach noch mal in Ruhe an.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. August 2013)

Hab nur die Bilder und da wirkt er simpler weil es zb um das Tretlager einiges an Frästeilen wegfällt. Mein Eindruck von den Bildern im Vergleich zu meinem Ion. Wenn einer Detailbilder hat lasse ich mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Glaub wir alle sind Fans von den Frästeilen eines Nicolairahmens


----------



## Harvester (21. August 2013)

sollten hier nicht Bilder vom WE gepostet werden?


----------



## raschaa (21. August 2013)

wir warten einfach die eurobike berichterstattung ab....


----------



## xMARTINx (21. August 2013)

ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevioso (12. April 2014)

weiß jemand mehr bzgl. der Pulverbeschichtung ohne Grundierung? (Grünes/Gelbes FAT)
Optik ist klasse!!
Aber was sind die Nachteile fehlender Grundierung?


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. April 2014)

Es rostet 

Nein, eigentlich bei den heutigen Lacken eher ein leichteres Abplatzes des Lackes und Anfälligkeit gegen diffundierende Feuchtigkeit, was bei Alu-Rahmen eher vernachlässigt werden kann. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich Murks geschrieben hab.


----------



## chevioso (14. April 2014)

Nachdem ich bei N angefragt habe und die mir schnell und ausführlich geantwortet haben weiß ich mehr:
Die Pulverbeschichtung ohne Grundierung soll genauso resistent sein, wie die "normalen" Pulverbeschichtungen. =)


----------

